# Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller Scheme



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Is anyone interested in sharing this scheme.

Initial price for 10 tickets is £440, so £44 plus £11 motorhome supplement per crossing.
I would be using 4 tickets, if the partner only wanted 4 crossings there would still be a substantial saving on the normal cost.

Example: £440/8 = £55 + £11 = £66 per crossing.

Full details https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/ticke...giome9wa8x9lqi9vkrsi3fdpia0w2l0qwiaag9w8p8haq

Mike


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

javea said:


> Is anyone interested in sharing this scheme.
> 
> Initial price for 10 tickets is £440, so £44 plus £11 motorhome supplement per crossing.
> I would be using 4 tickets, if the partner only wanted 4 crossings there would still be a substantial saving on the normal cost.
> ...


Price has gone up a little since I took our package in May. Now an extra £10 but still good value.

Not sure about your maths though Mike. Should be £55 per crossing not £66.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Landyman said:


> Not sure about your maths though Mike. Should be £55 per crossing not £66.


He was saying that if he bought the minimum of 10 but only used 8 it would still only work out at £66 a crossing.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Already got an arrangement with somebody on here, it's a good scheme if you can get it set up. Noted that the price has gone up, but only by £1 a crossing, so still excellent value. And of course the bookings can be made at shortish notice always at the same price.


----------

